# Looking for a shotgun



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am looking for a 12 ga shotgun. I dont want to spend a ton but I am interested in semi auto and pump shotguns. let me know what you got for sale thanks.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a Remington 887 pump I would sell you for a fair price. let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

If you post your price range, that will help narrow the selection.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Remington 11-87 Special Purpose 12 ga that I would consider selling. It has a slug barrel too. Been well used but taken care of.


----------

